
Robert Crumb: 'I am no longer a slave to a raging libido' - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/mar/07/robert-crumb-i-am-no-longer-a-slave-to-a-raging-libido
======
towaway1138
There's a lot to be said for falling libido, as I'm noticing as I get older.
In the mean time, following Internet advice, there's a lot to be said for
rubbing one out before making any important decisions, especially those
involving a target of desire.

